# Carnegie Mellon summer program



## renegadeblack (Dec 28, 2008)

My father pointed out to me a program at Carnegie Mellon for theatre tech work. I'm interested in doing it and it seems like something that my father would be willing to pay for. Any one know anything about it? Anyone know of similar programs? 

Also, from what I understand, they want a portfolio. I designed lights for "The Crucible" and will fairly soon be designing "Pirates of Penzance". I didn't really document much for "The Crucible" and it's all over so I can't really document much from that as far as I can think of. As for "Pirates of Penzance", is there anything specific that I should be documenting for a portfolio? Is one show enough to document for a portfolio for a program at Carnegie Mellon? I would be doing it the summer before my senior year at HS. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Dec 28, 2008)

My wife did the CM pre-college thing for dance/acting, and she still talks about it to this day. I have a few students who have done it (non-tech theatre) and they enjoyed it. Its a well developed program, and it gives you a chance to see what college is all about. I want to say that they do it to help scout for their program, so its a good way to get an in depth look at the school. If your parents are will to pay, and you can get in, do it.


----------



## Jezza (Dec 29, 2008)

Renegade: Jeremy here -- a freshman in the Design/PTM tract at CMU. The "pre-college" option has been given rave reviews by my classmates -- I think there are 5 kids in the current freshman class who were pre-college students so there is definately an advantage when it comes to admissions. Also, if your at al concerned about the intensity of the program or the hours/facilities, the pre-college program will give you a great insight into how CMU works. Shoot me a PM or email -- I'd be more then happy to answer any questions you might have about the program.


----------

